# My Precious - Audi TT Coupe [Sax - Belgium] #CarbonFiberWork



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi!

After 3 months of waiting... is the TT delivered 

Some Specs

Audi TT CoupÃ© 
FSI 2.0T 147kW 200pk / 6 Gears 
Phantomblack (Pearleffect)

Nappa Leather Luxorbeige 
Cruise Control
Acoustic Parking System Rear 
Alarm 
Automatic Mirrors
Radio 'Concert' 
Bose Surround Sound 
Headlights alu look 
AluLook Plus

Because pictures say more than words...

*07-03-08 - Delivered @ Audi Dealer*


















*10-03-08 - Home Sweet Home*



























*11-03-08 - Wheels & Suspension @ Crauwels Banden*






















































*12-03-08 - Photoshoot *













































What you think?

grtz
Sax


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Nice contribution SAX

Unfortunely i find those wheels old fashion
They where perfect in the the 90', but not on the MK2


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

Nice colour, would look good on rs4's.

Joking aside, stunning pics.
Nice to see you havent messed about, straight in there and get it done.

As we say in the UK,

Jobsa gooden.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

p.s. good luck with the seat's.....










because this is how they will look after 2 months.......










With the compliments from Audi


----------



## Raider (Sep 9, 2007)

Its a great looking car and you should be proud of it.
So sad that Rebel now extends his misery to ruin new users enjoyment.
Please ignore him. His rudeness and ignorance are not typical of the rest of the members of this forum
Have fun driving
James


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

Rebel said:


> p.s. good luck with the seat's.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Raider the guy asked how the wheels looked on his car? Must i lie? 
Sorry i'm not an englishmen.....

second.........his brandnew seat's will be ruined after two months.
Must i lie again, and say it's not thrue?
He must be stevie wonder if he didn't see some pic's from sagging seat's on this forum.

so what's the problem?


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Lovely stuff Sax [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

I follow this board since a couple of months and know about the seat problem...

I always sit on a towel 
It's a bit "freaky" but that's who I am...

If they will look like rebel ones I place Rs4 seats propabely.

thx 4 the comments guys

grtz


----------



## Raider (Sep 9, 2007)

Rebel said:


> Raider the guy asked how the wheels looked on his car? Must i lie?
> Sorry i'm not an englishmen.....
> 
> second.........his brandnew seat's will be ruined after two months.
> ...


How about you say nothing for a change or just say you hope he enjoys it....its called courtesy. 
And yes his seats will sag....I`m sure he knows it but is just enjoying the new car in perfect condition and sharing it with us.
Please try and think about not ruining someones special day. Come and play with the rest of us who know better than to take any notice of you and your so obvious baiting technique.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

Sax said:


> I follow this board since a couple of months and know about the seat problem...
> 
> I always sit on a towel
> It's a bit "freaky" but that's who I am...
> ...


What camera did you use sax?


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

Sax, the original wheels, are they 16 inch??
What a difference wheels make to the car.
My wheel fetish is getting out of hand! 

Your new rims, are they 20 inch then?
Sorry if mentioned on a previous post folks, just being lazy!

Looks tidy though. Great snaps. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Sax said:


> I follow this board since a couple of months and know about the seat problem...
> 
> I always sit on a towel
> It's a bit "freaky" but that's who I am...
> ...


SAX, i gues you didn't pay attention, my seat's looked okay.......see another thread.

By the way..........which Towel do you use? can be handy for some others over here?
Or maybe we can buy towels with a groupdiscount?


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

That brown towel on top is out of my downstairs bog!


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Sax said:


> *I always sit on a towel*
> It's a bit "freaky" but that's who I am...
> 
> grtz


Hello Sax,

Can you help us out with the towels?

How do you use them?
How often do you clean them?
Which colour do you use?
Does your girlfriend also sit on a Towel?


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Sax said:
> 
> 
> > I follow this board since a couple of months and know about the seat problem...
> ...


Sony R1


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

Rebel said:


> Sax said:
> 
> 
> > *I always sit on a towel*
> ...


lol

A pink one with green and yellow dots.


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

Redcar_TT said:


> Sax, the original wheels, are they 16 inch??
> What a difference wheels make to the car.
> My wheel fetish is getting out of hand!
> 
> ...


The original ones are 16" indeed.

Mine are "only" 18 inch.

grtz


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

Rebel said:


> SAX, i gues you didn't pay attention, my seat's looked okay.......see another thread.


I know about the problem...

Like I said, if they become like yours in x-time I place the rs4 seats.


----------



## Whack01 (Feb 23, 2008)

Wheels not my cuppa but still looks amazing. Good for you. Great pics by the way. 8)


----------



## SolidSnake3035 (Jan 5, 2008)

Sax said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > SAX, i gues you didn't pay attention, my seat's looked okay.......see another thread.
> ...


RS4 seats would look awesome in a TT!

My dad has wheels just like that on his NSX... I like them there, but they seem a little out of place on a TT, but I'd like to see them in person first. ;-)


----------



## penfold (Nov 5, 2007)

Sax said:


> Hi!
> 
> *12-03-08 - Photoshoot *


Quality pictures, this one looks stunning! Enjoy it!


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Sax said:


>


WOW, that is the best looking MK2 on the forum, love the wheels and it's nice and low.

What's next?


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

jbell said:


> Sax said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Beg to differ on that one!
But its what you like I guess, each to their own.
Then again, there are not many bad looking TT's - hard to choose TBF.


----------



## db197 (Apr 3, 2007)

Hey Sax

Nice pics mate.

I like your wheels, especially being lowered too, reminds me of the ones some have on MkII Golf GTIs.

retro


----------



## leejgilb (Feb 7, 2008)

I think your car looks great Sax! I agree with penfold about which photo looks the best.

ENJOY!


----------



## TomA (Aug 24, 2005)

This car looks terrific! Those wheels are old skool but still work brilliantly... I also like the red lettering on the number plate against the black car.

All in all - nice work Mr Sax! ;-)


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

It looks awesome!!!!!

Could you give us some information about the suspension?


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

thx guys!

New day, new update 



















The next update's...

- Fitting my Forge Blow off valve
- Covering the "trunkplate" (dunno the translation) in beige leather
- Motortuning to 265hp
- NAVsat
- RS4 seats
- ABT exhaust

but gonna wait a while now...


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

roprun said:


> It looks awesome!!!!!
> 
> Could you give us some information about the suspension?


Sure...

KW Variant 1 Coilcovers

Maximum Lowered + other (shorter) springs 

grtz


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

Sax said:


> Maximum Lowered + other (shorter) springs
> 
> grtz


Shorter springs on front or rear or both?

Thanks,

Alan W


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

Only in the front 

@ the rear we took away the "purple things" dunno the translation


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

Sax said:


> Only in the front
> 
> @ the rear we took away the "purple things" dunno the translation


Thanks Sax!

I think you mean the _'threaded height adjusters'_ at the rear.

Car looks stunning by the way!

Alan W


----------



## Boyner (Mar 5, 2008)

I am loving those wheels, i would surely swap them for my new RS4's!!!

TT's looking good on RS4's - better on BBS LM's!! :lol: :wink:

cheers

boyner


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

Redcar_TT said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > Sax said:
> ...


Not into after market wheels, but that photo is the dogs..... 8)


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

Looks awesome, sax. The great thing about a black car is that it can carry off any wheel style.


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

thx guys


----------



## phataudi (Apr 1, 2007)

Hello, I would like to know exactly which suspensions I have to buy to lower my car as much as you did? I mean I guess you coudn't do it with the "standard kw coilovers variant 1" but, which brand are your "other shorter springs"? please give me some details. thanks. best regards. alexandre


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

The KW Var 1 wasn't enough indeed...

@ The front we placed v-maxx springs.
@ The rear we took away "the purple things" (dunno the name)

grtz


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

Forge Motorsport Atmospheric Blow Off Spacer :


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

And a movie with the new valve


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

Some new pics...


----------



## AjaJ (Feb 22, 2008)

Your pics are pure enjoyment.

Not the alloys for me but they are unique in a new TT, so points for that.


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

IMO, the wheels look AWESOME [smiley=sweetheart.gif] 
A timeless design that will never go out of fashion. Bit too much drop on the suspension for my liking though, but fair play to him, the looks have been transformed from the horrible stock wheels set-up [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## steriotypical (Nov 19, 2007)

I didn't think I'd like those wheels on a Mk2 TT but you've pulled it off quite nicely! Well done sir! Beautiful ride.


----------



## graham225 (Apr 5, 2004)

Sax

Red calipers would look very cool, go on get the Japlac out :wink:


----------



## reallynotinterested (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey Sax,

What camera do you use?

Nice skills man....


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

thx 4 your comments

@ graham : there are still some Brembo's on my "to do" list hehe 

@ RNI : Sony R1, thx 

Again, thx 4 ur comments


----------



## reallynotinterested (Oct 11, 2007)

Sax said:


> @ RNI : Sony R1, thx


Wow, Thought you were gonna say a high end SLR! I'm a Nikon man myself (D60) but it's all down to the person operating it at the end of the day. Nice pics.......great composition. :wink:


----------



## ginger69 (Jan 3, 2008)

Sax,

I can't recall seeing ANY other pics....no....sorry....photographs, of the TT that have made it look so alluring (you clearly have a great photographic eye)....

Whether the wheels are to individuals taste, or not, is irrelivant.....

You're building your dream car and have photographed it beautifully....

Enjoy the dream..... [smiley=cheers.gif]

Audi should employ this guy.... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## graham225 (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm sure when you complete your to do list, you will have the sweetest TT on here. It's already looking the business Sax 8) 8) 8)

Will look stunning with the planned Brembo's.

I love the way you have jumped straight in there with your mods, it's paying off big time mate :wink:

Regards

Graham


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

Some more pics...

Later this week an exhaust-update.
Going to place an Porsche Turbo exhaust.
And gonna add 20mm spacers between the rims.


----------



## Burnie (May 29, 2008)

got to say it looks great
maybe im a bit thick but how far have you had it lowered ??


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

Little movie


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

Burnie said:


> got to say it looks great
> maybe im a bit thick but how far have you had it lowered ??


Kw suspension at his maximum :wink:


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

TT Versus TT 8)


----------



## catch (Jul 31, 2008)

looks amazing! wheels are perfect and the suspenion is at the perfect height!

i noticed you have the 2.0 with a manual tranny, thats not even available here!


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

Hehe correct!

thx 4 the comment


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

Some more pics..


----------



## TT_Newbie (Aug 22, 2008)

Dude, I already seen your car on Youtube a few times.....small world! The car looks awesome. Excuse the obvious stupid question, but what exactly does a forge blow off valve do?


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

Hehe small world indeed 

The explanation of Forge Motorsport self :


```
Yet another first for the Volkswagen and Audi Tuning Market from Forge ! With the introduction of the VAG 2.0 litre FSi Turbo Engine, and the procurement of our own development/project car, we have developed a Patented Atmospheric Blow-Off adapter specifically designed to fit this application. Simple in execution, yet offering the desirable atmospheric blow-off valve sound, this product has been designed to be fully compatible with the Bosch ME9 engine management
```
greetz!


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

graham225 said:


> Sax
> 
> Red calipers would look very cool, go on get the Japlac out :wink:


Yes










But it sounds like he has the brakes covered. Great photos.


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

What about the chrome mirror covers, look awesome on black (IMO), which is why I have some.


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi,

I wanted to use Brembo brakes but it's forbidden in Belgium...
So dunno what to do now... buy them anyway or paint the calipers in red, but that's fake... :-|

TTS mirrors are nice, but not on my "to-do-list' hehe


----------



## TT_Newbie (Aug 22, 2008)

sane eric said:


> What about the chrome mirror covers, look awesome on black (IMO), which is why I have some.


I do like the chrome mirror covers on the black. Not sure if I want to go there, but just out of curiousity, how easy was it to fit?


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

TT_Newbie said:


> sane eric said:
> 
> 
> > What about the chrome mirror covers, look awesome on black (IMO), which is why I have some.
> ...


Apparently it is easy to fit, however I bottled it and got the dealer to do it. I think you can DIY in less than an hour, I have been told. The risk is to the mirror glass and I figured that if I broke it I would end up paying much more than taking the safe road in the first place. I sourced the covers myself which saved some dosh. There are "how to's" on the interweb that explain how to DIY.


----------



## TT_Newbie (Aug 22, 2008)

Obvious question coming up then....

Where from and how much?


----------



## g75y (Jan 19, 2007)

Very nice pics and love the way the car looks lowered. Hopefully not too much scratching of bumpers as you go over humps 

Great rims too. Cheers!!


----------



## Bologna_1973 (Aug 11, 2008)

Sax said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wanted to use Brembo brakes but it's forbidden in Belgium...
> So dunno what to do now... buy them anyway or paint the calipers in red, but that's fake... :-|
> ...


Hi Sax how comes Brembo brakes are forbidden in Belgium would it not pass the annual vehicle check-up, which I think only applies after 4 years anyway from vehicle construction date?

On a different note what is the annual charge for the TT in Belgium and is there an initial on-off charge to register the vehicle (think its called "tax de mise en circulation" in French) and if so how much is it? I know that when I had a Company car in Belgium you had to be very careful regarding the fiscal horsepower which could affect your car tax. Just wondering how much this is on a TT in Belgium? Cheers.


----------



## solidgold (Jan 14, 2007)

Sax,

Good pics. Interested to know how much you have lowered. Springs for both front and back similar?
Ride quality after lowering? and price of those springs?


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

Any updates Sax?

Would love to see what else you've done if you're still around here.

Alan W


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Car looks good mate. I don't usually post in this section, but think you've done some really nice things with your car.


----------



## cmsajon1 (Jan 6, 2009)

I've ordered Alacantara for mine but I have to say, if I could spec it up again I would have your interior!!!! Looks the business!!!!


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

@ Bologna : Dunno why brembo's are forbidden but it sucks big time 

annual tax is +-600euro for me.
The first time i had to pay 2500euro :roll:

@ solidgold : it's a KW Variant 2. So it are coilcovers and springs.
Lowered at maximum...
Ride quality is SUPERB... Quit hard but soooo sportive, just great.

@ Alan W : thx for the interest mate, see below for my updates 

@ Hark : thx a lot!

@cmsajon : hehe thx also, congratz with yours!

And now the updates...

A month ago I sold my BBS LM and got me a set of BBS RS861 19" also called BBS a6.

Bought them like this


















After some changes...













































But the car was a bit too high... 
So went back for a 18" this weekend...

RH ZW4 18" 8j and 9j for the moment.
Soon on 9j and 10j



















A test with the 9j in front...









More changes next week  (suspension and exhaust)

Hope you like it


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

Great to have you posting again Sax and thanks for the updates! 

Don't keep us waiting so long next time! :lol:

Alan W

P.S. Car is looking better than ever! 

P.P.S. What is the 'finish' on the BBS RS861? They look polished but I don't think it's possible in all the difficult to reach corners.


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

I know 

Next week new pictures of the new updates.

It's not polished but dunno the name of it...
Here is a youtube movie of the proces...





grtz


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for the link Sax. 

The process looks like a 'ball burnished/polished' finish once used by BBS on wheels such as the 'Ball Polished' RC. A beautiful finish is achieved by the process but the alloy has no great protection and the finish will quickly deteriorate unless lacquered.

Look forward to the updates next week! 

grtz,

Alan


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

I thought the BBS wheels looked way better - but that's a personal thing. What suspension and exhaust mods do you have planned?


----------



## marTTyn (Dec 29, 2008)

Great to see an update on this 8)


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

@ Singletrack : most ppl will prefer the OEM wheels I think...

But hey, I liked it but I love wheels with wide arches. 

The exhaust will be a milltek (4* round) 
The suspension update is air suspension... 

Propably not everyones taste but I'm looking forward to it


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

Air suspension!  That's special. I'll be curious to see how it looks (ride height) and hear how it rides. I'm happy with my RS4's but those BBS wheels have a lot of class on a TT.

You should also consider the Oettinger exhaust.... :wink: sweet sound










And maybe some new bi-xenons....flash if you see me on the ring


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

LOVE the lights, I want them 

Are they OEM TTS?
Quanta Costa? 

Love your sline front also...

I'm not so into the oetinger exhaust i'm afraid.

Great to see I'm not the only Belgian on the board 

My BBS are for sale if you are interested :wink: 
The are NEW, only done 200kms 

cheers!


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks 

The car is an S Line but I removed the exterior badges and the quattro on the back. Too much. The lights are TTS - sent you PM with the details. Let me know about the wheels. It is nice to see someone else from Belgium on this forum (I'm not Belgian though, just call this place home) - not many MK II TT's around in Brussels and even fewer R8 - but I did see a very lovely one on the ring tonight, west bound, just before the Carrefour Leonard - Meteor Grey including Meteor Grey blades - very classy.

Like I said - you've got PM :wink:


----------



## OscarTango (Dec 14, 2008)

Would you guys ( sax and singletrack ) be interested in a get-together to do a photo-shoot ? I've got a colleague who's into photography, he asked me to "do" my car.... I think it would be great to have a shoot with 3 cars. I'm from Limburg, but it's okay to make the trip to Brussels, or somewhere in between. Sax, where are you from ?


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm also from Brussels or near Brussels 

That's fine for me... would be fun to do...

I'm also a photographer 8)

www.sax-photography.com


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm up for it also - hey - I've got a camera! :wink: Any suggestions on when and where? Atomium? Grand' Place? Some place industrial? Let me know!


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

beautiful car!!

two questions: ride height, do you have problems with speed bumps and driving in and out of parkings that have a steep entrance or exit??

suspension kit, how much did it cost, and how does the ride feel?? very still ?? do you hear rattling in the interior when driving on bad roads..???


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

thx 

two answers 

Speedbumps aren't a problem...
Steep entrance or exit depence of the height with 18"...

With 19" no problem at all...

KW Variant 1 suspension cost about 1000euro installed, all incl.
The ride feels perfect, a bit harder, more sportive than before...

No rattling at all....

I coudn't without the suspension...


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

Audi TT 8j On Air Suspension




























[smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

Stunning Sax! :mrgreen:

We need photos of the installation please! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

Now that's low!  Amazing. Car looks great.


----------



## iModTTS (Jan 27, 2009)

Sax said:


> Audi TT 8j On Air Suspension
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Savage! Keep on doing it your way man, looks great!
Jason


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

Glad you like it 

I'm Doing' my thing :wink: 
Next updates : 
- 9j inch arches front & 10j inch arches rear
- exhaust

That will be all for now...

Maybe On the "To Do List"
- Recaro seats (r32, rs4, tts, r8, rs6,...)
- TTS Bi Xenon

:wink:


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

Just got mail from the "rimz dude" 

18" * 9j & 10j





































I'm in love


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

Sax said:


> Just got mail from the "rimz dude"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You and me both Sax! :lol:

Now get some photos posted of the air ride suspension installation (PLEASE!). 

Alan W


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

More pics








































































































































Pics of the air installation will follow one of these days


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

Awesome ride Sax! 8)

Thanks for the new photos! 

Alan W


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi Sax. Amazing pics. 8) 
Mate, any lower and you'll need a periscope ... :lol:

Sonatina


----------



## marTTyn (Dec 29, 2008)

Looking good mate,
Brave mods seem to have worked really well 8)


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Wow, absolutely stunning ride.


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

glad you'll like it


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

Latest Update...

Exhaust upgrade

Car Goes Up...






















































The result 


















That's all folks  (for now  )


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] Better. Nice work [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## Jeffe (Jun 7, 2009)

Looks awesome. Beautiful car.


----------



## The_TT (Feb 11, 2009)

the general look, looks nice but....










this looks really bad :?


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

hehe, I respect everyones opinion 

I luv it, every inch of the car


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

Sax said:


> I luv it, every inch of the car


Me too! :mrgreen:

Just waiting for photos of the air install! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

The_TT said:


> the general look, looks nice but....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats so bad about it :? Quite a few people don't get seem to get the air 'scene' :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

As a former vdub owner, I love it!! Not quite the route I want to go with my TT, but I think you executed well.


----------



## The_TT (Feb 11, 2009)

guys was just my opinion... i like the look but i think it is to low... but good mods


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

hehe 

as I said, I respect your opinion mate 
Espected more "less positive" comments because this is an "OEM" audi TT forum.

@ Alan : shame on me mate  
Tomorrow I will take some pics


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

Sax said:


> @ Alan : shame on me mate
> Tomorrow I will take some pics


No rush Sax as I know they'll be worth waiting for! :wink:

Alan W


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

Didn't want to pass the winter with stock wheels...
So got me a new set of winterwheels...

BB5 LM 18x9,5"




























Hope You Like


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Rebel said:


> Nice contribution SAX
> 
> Unfortunely i find those wheels old fashion
> They where perfect in the the 90', but not on the MK2


 They look good on your SERIES 2 TT though.


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

Alan W said:


> Sax said:
> 
> 
> > @ Alan : shame on me mate
> ...


 Forgot the pics, gonna take some tomorrow


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

Sax said:


> Didn't want to pass the winter with stock wheels...
> So got me a new set of winterwheels...
> 
> BB5 LM 18x9,5"
> ...


Yes, we like! 

However, LM's for winter wheels.....................you're crazy Sax! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

Took some pictures today of the wintersetup...























































More At :
http://heavenonwheels.freeforumhost.net/index.php?act=ST&f=6&t=47&st=135#entry8383


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

at allen : I've got your picture of the airride mate 

post it tomorrow, have to go now


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Looks nice on the Lm's 8)

Are they 9.5 all round? What width tyres you running?


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

Sax said:


> at allen : I've got your picture of the airride mate
> 
> post it tomorrow, have to go now


What's another day, I've only waited 8 months! :lol:

Loving the 'winter' mode but you are crazy!  Just take care on those snow covered roads.

Alan W


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Very nice mate, I actually prefer your winter wheels to your other set.


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

Tim G said:


> Looks nice on the Lm's 8)
> 
> Are they 9.5 all round? What width tyres you running?


indeed 18" * 9.5"

The tires are Dunlop Sportmaxx 215/40 & 225/40
Why different? Because these were on my RH's.
And they are 9.5 and 10.5.

For those I want 215/35 and 225/35

So took the "old" ones as wintertires.


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

Alan W said:


> Sax said:
> 
> 
> > at allen : I've got your picture of the airride mate
> ...


I know  
Shame on me 

But hey, here they are...

Installation...









Closed









It's ugly as ... I know 
But that's my new "project" for this year.
I going to do something nice, something "clean" with the trunk (or how you call it)

I'm gonna make a smaller custom tank the width of the trunk.
This I'm going to cover with luxor beige leather.
And than finish it with an audilogo "print" on it

Soon more pictures about the "works"

PS : how wrong can I write Alan  
I was in a hurry


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Sax said:


> Tim G said:
> 
> 
> > Looks nice on the Lm's 8)
> ...


If the wheels are all 9.5, but the tyres are 215 & 225, is that not going to damage the Haldex as the rolling radius is slightly different? Just wondering?


----------



## kingoftherodeo (Feb 10, 2010)

Love you car man, its gorgeous. I prefer the winter wheels to be fair but both looks great.

That car wouldn't last 5 minutes where I live, you have to go over about 5 speedhumps just to get out of my village haha


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

Tim G said:


> Sax said:
> 
> 
> > Tim G said:
> ...


It's a small difference, no probs so far...


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

kingoftherodeo said:


> Love you car man, its gorgeous. I prefer the winter wheels to be fair but both looks great.
> 
> That car wouldn't last 5 minutes where I live, you have to go over about 5 speedhumps just to get out of my village haha


thx

but those speedhumps are not a problem 
The beauty of airride 

To get in my garage I also have to put it higher.
Airride at his max height = jeep modus


----------



## kingoftherodeo (Feb 10, 2010)

Ahhh yeah good point!


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

Sax said:


> It's ugly as ... I know
> But that's my new "project" for this year.
> I going to do something nice, something "clean" with the trunk (or how you call it)
> 
> ...


Many thanks for the photos Sax. 

Your plans for the custom tank sound great! 8)

Keep up the good work! :wink:

Alan W


----------



## twocati (Dec 6, 2009)

Sax - I have to say I really enjoyed reading through this thread!!!

I'm really curious how you fitted additional dual exhaust tips - did you use the OEM muffler and create hole on the passenger side for the other tips? Please post pics!!

Also, it's nice to see you experimenting with wheels - the polished mesh ones looked really nice as well as the BBS LMs.

What are the width (9.5" front, 10.5" rear) and offset (ET ?? front and ET ?? rear??) of the BBS LM wheels ?


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

twocati said:


> Sax - I have to say I really enjoyed reading through this thread!!!
> 
> I'm really curious how you fitted additional dual exhaust tips - did you use the OEM muffler and create hole on the passenger side for the other tips? Please post pics!!
> 
> ...


Glad you enjoyed reading it 

It's a new muffler with left/right exits...
Than they added 2 corners and tips on it.

Started with something like this..










and he made something like this :










my BB5 LM's are 18" * 9.5 et 45


----------



## twocati (Dec 6, 2009)

Ok - Thanks for clarifying - you had a new muffler created with custom quad tips!

Wow - 9.5" with 45mm offset (the outer edge will be pushed out by 13mm!) 

Well I though I was agressive with 19x9.5 with 50mm offset (the outer edge will be pushed out "only" 8mm) :x

My plan is to mount 245/35/19 tires - hopefully no clearance issues!

Thanks for the info - I'm fairly certain I wont have any issues!!


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

Update


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

And the works continue


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Sax said:


> And the works continue


What exactly are you planning to do with that? :lol:


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

it's my new custom airride tank.

Will be shown in the boot space

But it's not finished yet, only 60% of the works done


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Have you ever thought about debadging the rear and/or the front grille? I think that would look proper euro smoothie look then. What do you think about getting the new TTRS grille and just having a number plate on the grille?


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

New shoot...























































More @ www.droppedunion.com


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

Still a very sweet ride Sax [smiley=dude.gif]

What wheels are those? You had the BBS (I wanted!!!) then you had the Porsche wheels, now these. BBS again? LM's??? What size and offset?

I keep looking for your car when I'm in town. Hoping we'll slide up alongside each other at a light in the Bois de la Cambre. See who's quickest :wink:

I know I'd know your car anywhere.


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

hehe 

These are my "winterwheels"...
BBS LM reps in 18" 9.5j 
Offset is ET45

You can maybe see me @ the R0 or E19 and E40.
I never visit the centre of Brussels with the TT


----------



## Ska (Feb 21, 2010)

Sax, pay attention on our delicious highway...


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

Where's that video taken?

I drive every day/week on the r0 so it's handy to know..

I must say I really do care cause the roads are very bad...


----------



## NeverOEM (Jan 29, 2010)

that car is so sick


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

Update! 

Been too long 

For the start of this season I polished my RH wheels.
And brand new Continental tires.
215/35 and 225/35 on a 9.5 and 10.5 (yummie) 



















But... I always LOVED another set of wheels.
Shipped them from the United States.
And now polishing those...

The bolts are/were in very bad shape


----------



## Alva8193 (Dec 12, 2008)

Woah sax, u didn't order my wheels did u? Ccw classics???


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

Here they are...

BBS RS
17" center, 18" arches
9.5j and 10,5j

17" BBS RS Import from USA, 18" arches brand new.


----------



## Alva8193 (Dec 12, 2008)

Ahhhh, gotcha those are beautiful your car I's mu favorite tt by far and my inspiration for stance


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Yeah,those wheels are stunning 8)


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

thx guys!!


----------



## Earni (Aug 23, 2009)

prefer it on the lm's to the porsche style rims mate, looks awesome!


----------



## IanS3 (Dec 8, 2009)

are they RS301 centres with 18" barrels and lips?

They look real good 8)

What ET are they, and are they 5x112?

More pics needed  :wink:


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

hi,

they are rs 299 and 300
ET 45 and 53

Got "oversized" 18" arches (lips?)

More pics coming up


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

The new setup!


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)




----------



## Earni (Aug 23, 2009)

WOW


----------



## ronxdude (Jul 26, 2010)

Stunning!!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

OMG...the alloys stick outside the tyre by 2 cms...how long are they going to last?

Can you actually drive this car so low now? Don't you have speed bumps in Belgium?


----------



## Earni (Aug 23, 2009)

vlastan said:


> OMG...the alloys stick outside the tyre by 2 cms...how long are they going to last?
> 
> Can you actually drive this car so low now? Don't you have speed bumps in Belgium?


its on air, says it in the thread title mate


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Sorry I did not understand what "on Air P6" meant


----------



## Earni (Aug 23, 2009)

my apologies, air is relating to 'air ride' which is suspension that can be raised or lowered from inside the car by deflating/inflating airbags. so speedbumps wont be a problem

also, stretched tyres are totally safe i ran them for 2 years on my last car


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

thx for the explaination Earni 
Was on vacation so couldn't answer 

Speedbumps and streched tyres aren't a problem at all


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I am a MK1 TT lover through and through, damn you 

This is pretty much what I would want to do if I had a MK2 and you have made what (to me) looks like a squished A4 into a thing of beauty 

You are a total wheel whore and by god you have good taste in wheels, I would happily put any of the sets you have had on my TTR

Nice work buddy, keep it up.

Charlie


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

beautiful !


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

Charlie said:


> I am a MK1 TT lover through and through, damn you
> 
> This is pretty much what I would want to do if I had a MK2 and you have made what (to me) looks like a squished A4 into a thing of beauty
> 
> ...


thx for the comment 

Glad you like it


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

It's been a while so we have newz and updates! 

I've been to Wörthersee, Austria last month with the TT.
My 2nd time, this year on the BBS RS'.

And it was AMAZING! 
Wish we were a year further lol

I was invited for a video of wagenwerks / awol.tv
A real honnor for me...





































and the result in the Wsee 2011 Teaser!
http://wagenwerks.net/video/see2011.html

Gotta love it...


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

Despite everyone is craaaazy of the BBS RS (and so am I  )

I bought some new rimz. lol

Check it out...





































Rotiform DAB Forged 3 piece 19" (9*10j)

Hope you like them!!


----------



## the minty1 (Mar 27, 2011)

Sax, your taste in wheels are great and these new ones look ace. I personally liked your car on the LMs but these are different and a good choice. Emm just incase you hadnt noticed someones stolen your tyres....


----------



## guido (Mar 15, 2010)

Hello,
Nice car!
Mooie TT.

Guido.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Not sure TBH, would need to see them in the flesh, preferred the last ones


----------



## langlord (Mar 21, 2010)

Stunning car!


----------



## DesignerDaveTT (Jan 19, 2006)

Really good looking car Sax!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Very nice


----------



## Rafael (May 7, 2007)

Love the new wheels, Christophe!


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Don't do anything for me.


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

The result!!!



Comments are welcome


----------



## vikeis (Dec 17, 2009)

great wheels and stance 
which offset of them?


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

9j's ET29
10j's ET35 + 5mm spacer


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

I use it for daily use and for show.
Works out perfectly...

I got OEM wheels, 16" with more tire than alloy lol 

If people prefer that above a 19" forged alloy, fine by me..

As you say... everyone to their own.


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

Show use...


----------



## vikeis (Dec 17, 2009)

emergency braking? 

i wonna go with BBS LM 19 x 10J E40, why the front wheels narrow than you back?


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

vikeis said:


> emergency braking?
> 
> i wonna go with BBS LM 19 x 10J E40, why the front wheels narrow than you back?


= staggered

Love it like that....


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Love the new wheels, but I don't think you can better RS's personally, they are to me the ultimate wheel.

Charlie


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

New pics....














































and new update...

I bought me some Recaro Bucket Seats.
They will be redone in Luxor Beige leather.


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

This car looks awesome! I want one!

Dazz


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

teaser


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

I love it, but I did prefer the previous wheels.

It's like a different hairstyle on a beautiful woman. They both look great.

Yours is one of the best TTs currently in my opinion. Certainly in the top 2 or 3.


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

Wow..I just realised I haven't posted for ages. I look most days but forget to post.

As I haven't got a TT currently I feel it's sometimes difficult to post...But a mk 2 is on the wish list 8)

Anyway, I just wanted to say want a great thread this is. Nice work and you change wheels more times than I have hot dinners...I'm dizzy just watching!

Some great ideas for when I get mine.

*Well done! and I look forward to the progress.*

Regards,

Martin


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

Woah, it's been way too long I updated my topic over here.

So guys... I did some new updates...

As much as I loved the Rotiform wheels... I missed the classic BBS RS on my car.
So... searched me a set of 17" RS'ses with good offset. 
Ordered me the Rotiform conversion lips to 18"

Also the airride suspension got updated with the Air Lift Company Autopilot V2 management system. 
THE ultimate update for the handling of my car.

But... because one picture say more than a thousand words...














































Hope you like 

Next update will be some carbon fiber works


----------



## robbie_boy (Nov 5, 2010)

Sax said:


> Didn't want to pass the winter with stock wheels...
> So got me a new set of winterwheels...
> 
> BB5 LM 18x9,5"
> ...


Do you have any rubbing in the wheels? what size of rubber are you using? I have 20's on my TT
Front - 20x9 et44
Rear - 20x10 et55
I want to lower the car maybe on Air but I'm scared that its going to touch.

What do you think?
Rob


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

Hmmm, You can lower your car without a problem. 
Normally it won't rub..

I've got no problem with all the sets i put on the TT.
Only the last set of BBS RS is offset 30 and 10j. 
I needed to addapt the camber at maximum for fitting the wheels into the arches


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

I've bought me some new bumpers for the TT.
And some carbon fiber as "final touch"


----------



## robbie_boy (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I have my car booked at the local shop to get a quote on the cost to install some air.
Do you have any videos of your car using the air?
What bumpers did you buy?

Rob


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

If you want bags, go for airlift... 
Or at least valves/wheel for the handling of your car.

This is my newest update :

TTRS Front and rear..
BUT, the TTRS valence will be removed with an TTS valence.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

TTRS rear bumper is just a standard S Line rear, same as TTS

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

indeed, that's why I bought myself this RS rearbumper... Good base to start from


----------



## robbie_boy (Nov 5, 2010)

Sax said:


> If you want bags, go for airlift...
> Or at least valves/wheel for the handling of your car.
> 
> This is my newest update :
> ...


Wow good choice on bumpers [smiley=dude.gif] because that is the same set up that I have as well I just have the TT Sline rear bumper with a Carbon rear valence.

We are going to have a very similar car because mine is black as well but I have a Red interior instead.
What kit did you purchase?

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## Lyons (May 12, 2010)

Car looks well. But explain this 17" wheel and 18" lip conversion banter??


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

robbie_boy said:


> Sax said:
> 
> 
> > If you want bags, go for airlift...
> ...


Thx Rob...
Haha, great minds t...  
No just love the RS bumpers.

What kit?

grtzz


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

Lyons said:


> Car looks well. But explain this 17" wheel and 18" lip conversion banter??


Thx!

Yep... BBS RS 17" centers. Sold the 17" lips and barrels and bought me the Rotiform conversion lips and barrels. 
So my centers are a bit smaller than normal 18" wheels and my lips and barrels a bit "thicker", larger than normal lips and barrels.


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

First update of the carbon fiber!

First piece, first layer, succeeded!










Updates will follow


----------



## Lyons (May 12, 2010)

Impressive work. DIY? Easy enough?


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Rebel said:


> Nice contribution SAX
> 
> Unfortunely i find those wheels old fashion
> They where perfect in the the 90', but not on the MK2


Funny you should say that, there's an old 90's Jaguar down the road from me which has exactly those wheels


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Get some more heat with wet lay to get the bubbles to come out. However for your first attempt that's pretty decent!


----------



## robbie_boy (Nov 5, 2010)

Sax said:


> robbie_boy said:
> 
> 
> > Sax said:
> ...


I'm talking about your Air Lift kit? what model did you get?

Rob


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

Lyons said:


> Impressive work. DIY? Easy enough?


DIY?

Thx, it's not that easy but with a lot of patience it works!

BBS RS are THE cult wheels in the scene.
I just love them and nobody had "exactly the same" wheels as mine, neither does the Jag down the road 

These are one of a kind BBS RS due the lips and barrels to 18"

@ Rob : I just got the Airlift V2 management system build on my custom airride setup.

@Mckenzie : thx, got the airbubbels out thx to heating it up with a quick blast of the hairdryer.

Here's the result before the last layer of epoxy :


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

First lip of the TTRS bumper : done!

On to the next


----------



## bbswagen (Aug 20, 2013)

Impressive work!

I'm really jealous of your seats, in canada seats like that is impossible to find! 
Our law doesnt approuve of beautiful airbag less seats!

Gotta import me some!

Nicest TT ever!


----------



## OnTheMike (Jul 22, 2013)

Thought I recognised it! Just as nice in person!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Shit didn't realise it was yours was there today as well, q was quite big for the stage so didn't bother

Sent from my iPhone using Magic


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Sax - could you provide a link for the carbon skinning kit please ? Or a supplier of the necessary items ?


----------

